# Big thing, little package!!



## FireBones (Mar 22, 2013)

Couldn't help myself today at the Stihl dealer, had an impulse lately for a smaller saw because the 362 with a 20" bar is no fun in the small stuff and also slow and exhausting. So I got a pretty sweet price on my new MS150TC with a 12" bar. Let me tell you, THIS SAW IS THE BEST!! Cutting the limbs off a tree is actually fun now and takes no time at all and I'm wasting far less of those limbs to boot. Seriously I can't put it into words how much joy this saw brought to me today!! It's amazing and everybody should have one, without further ado here's the pics....







I cut up this one in 15/20 minutes tops...effortlessly! 




Big brother & little brother




Another 10/15 min worth of cutting....


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice... MS-150 tc? I guess I haven't payed attention at my dealer lately? 

What's the list price on the 150? 

That's a good lookin saw. Congrats. That's a great 2 saw combo


----------



## FireBones (Mar 22, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Nice... MS-150 tc? I guess I haven't payed attention at my dealer lately?
> 
> What's the list price on the 150?
> 
> That's a good lookin saw. Congrats. That's a great 2 saw combo


Yeah it's a 150TC, list in Canada is around $500. I think the 362 will see good periods of rest now! With this saw you just feel like cutting non stop. It's power to weight ratio is truly amazing.


----------



## Bret Chase (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd love to have a tophandle saw for limbing...  I *had* a couple mcolluch top handles that came with my house... but they were seized and beyond hope... so they went to the scrap yard....


----------



## FireBones (Mar 22, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> I'd love to have a tophandle saw for limbing...  I *had* a couple mcolluch top handles that came with my house... but they were seized and beyond hope... so they went to the scrap yard....



I tossed the idea around for the last month wether to get one or not....it really is worth every penny. Expensive indeed but after a couple hours of cutting it was evident how productivity was greatly increased and fatigue is a non issue all together.


----------



## Boog (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice addition to the family there FireBones.  I love my old top handle too, just put a new oil pump in it today!  As you've seen, they work great on the ground too, not just for pro arborists up in a tree!


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, I have been kicking around a new lightweight chainsaw for limbing and smaller stuff. Turns out the 150c-e is the rear handle version. Been debating between the 192c-e and 201c-e. Doesn't look like the MS150 is available in the US yet since it isn't on the website. Think I am going to end up with the MS201c-e at some point in the future. $500 versus $650, what a dilemma.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 23, 2013)

FireBones said:


> I'm wasting far less of those limbs to boot


 

That's a great way to justify a new saw. Honey, I'll be able to cut smaller limbs with this saw. It will pay for itself in just a few trees. 

Though for me at least its true. The smaller the saw the smaller the limbs that make it into the firewood pile.


----------



## FireBones (Mar 23, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Nice addition to the family there FireBones.  I love my old top handle too, just put a new oil pump in it today!  As you've seen, they work great on the ground too, not just for pro arborists up in a tree!



You're absolutely correct! They work just fine on the ground


----------



## FireBones (Mar 23, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, I have been kicking around a new lightweight chainsaw for limbing and smaller stuff. Turns out the 150c-e is the rear handle version. Been debating between the 192c-e and 201c-e. Doesn't look like the MS150 is available in the US yet since it isn't on the website. Think I am going to end up with the MS201c-e at some point in the future. $500 versus $650, what a dilemma.



Decisions, decisions ehh! That 201 C-E looks like a great saw! You won't be disappointed with that new light saw.


----------



## FireBones (Mar 23, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> That's a great way to justify a new saw. Honey, I'll be able to cut smaller limbs with this saw. It will pay for itself in just a few trees.
> 
> Though for me at least its true. The smaller the saw the smaller the limbs that make it into the firewood pile.



Lol justification remarks are always the icing on the cake around here. " I need it because it's  a lot safer " "I can collect more wood" " It uses far less fuel" "it's a lot quieter, and won't scare the cattle "


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2013)

I really like the 192t seems there a new version of it.....Looks good happy sawing!


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

FireBones said:


> So I got a pretty sweet price on my new MS150TC with a 12" bar.


 
Wold you mind posting a ball park (or USA list price) of what the saw goes for?  Is it in the $300 range like the MS192T? 



FireBones said:


> Yeah it's a 150TC, list in Canada is around $500.


 
Canadian pricing is sometimes way off US.  Especially if you want a Husky.



smokinj said:


> I really like the 192t seems there a new version of it.....Looks good happy sawing!


 
I'm guessing this is the EPA friendly replacement for the MS192T.



Boog Powell said:


> Nice addition to the family there FireBones. I love my old top handle too, just put a new oil pump in it today! As you've seen, they work great on the ground too, not just for pro arborists up in a tree!


 


FireBones said:


> You're absolutely correct! They work just fine on the ground


 
I still like a rear handle on the ground, they make the same saws with the rear handle. Safer and more comfortable for me.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2013)

Milling with the 192t


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 23, 2013)

I toyed with the idea of a top handle but went with the regular 180 and love it.


----------



## FireBones (Mar 23, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I toyed with the idea of a top handle but went with the regular 180 and love it.



I was also strongly considering the  170 especially at $199. I knew that if I passed on the 150 now it would only be a matter of time before the itch came back to have that top handle. I suppose now all I need is an 880 mag to complete the trilogy hahaha all this sawing and splitting is crazy addictive I think I have a problem


----------



## gac17 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice saw! Just remember climbing saws like that are more prone to kickback and more difficult to control in a kickback situation. Don't let its small size give you a false sense of safety, and keep in mind a saw is meant to be used with both hands.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice saw but that title made me think something else ! 

Pete


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 23, 2013)

I love my 192.  I toyed with the top handle and really wanted it, but now that I am old, I figured I better stay with the safer rear handle.  Be careful out there.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 23, 2013)

FireBones said:


> Couldn't help myself today at the Stihl dealer, had an impulse lately for a smaller saw because the 362 with a 20" bar is no fun in the small stuff and also slow and exhausting. So I got a pretty sweet price on my new MS150TC with a 12" bar. Let me tell you, THIS SAW IS THE BEST!! Cutting the limbs off a tree is actually fun now and takes no time at all and I'm wasting far less of those limbs to boot. Seriously I can't put it into words how much joy this saw brought to me today!! It's amazing and everybody should have one, without further ado here's the pics....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice looking Cherry you got there.....


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 24, 2013)

FireBones said:


> Lol justification remarks are always the icing on the cake around here. " I need it because it's a lot safer " "I can collect more wood" " It uses far less fuel" "it's a lot quieter, and won't scare the cattle "


 
Yeah, my justification for another saw is "I need a backup to the backup's backup. Never know what can happen out in the woods and this wood heating is nice."


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 24, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, my justification for another saw is "I need a backup to the backup's backup. Never know what can happen out in the woods and this wood heating is nice."


That's ok Fabs, I look at that top handle MS150 and think that I still want my back-handled MS201C-E for ground limbing but on the occasion that I could use a top handle, the MS150T looks real nice.......

Sick I tell ya, Sick!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 24, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> That's ok Fabs, I look at that top handle MS150 and think that I still want my back-handled MS201C-E for ground limbing but on the occasion that I could use a top handle, the MS150T looks real nice.......
> 
> Sick I tell ya, Sick!


 

It really comes down to what you get use to. I had the ms 180 and the 192t is much quicker when cutting in crap. Once I clear it its on to the 460 asap.


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 24, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> That's ok Fabs, I look at that top handle MS150 and think that I still want my back-handled MS201C-E for ground limbing but on the occasion that I could use a top handle, the MS150T looks real nice.......
> 
> Sick I tell ya, Sick!


 
Yeah, I might get the 192t and the 201c-e. I already have a use for the top handle as my dad needs to limb a couple limbs off of a decently large oak. The limbs are 40+ feet up in the tree. I think he is nuts, but if I don't do it, he will try to do it himself. He already cut off the long lengths of the limbs by climbing up there and then climbing from limb to limb after he strapped himself to the tree. The man is going to be 72 years old. My mom said a couple of cute "old men" came by while my dad was doing this and they kept on saying "Boy is that dangerous. Man, is that dangerous. He really should not be doing that." Figure I might as well put on the climbing boots, the strap, and a top handle chainsaw and take care of what is left. My dad was supposed to wait for me to do this, but I guess he just could not make it to the end of tax season, which I do not understand since his reason for trimming the tree is "I am sick of all the leaves I have to pick up."

Wonder if I could use my climbing tree stand to get this done? I have used that more often than the boots and strap.

Funny how we can come up with justification out of nowhere.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd be a cold day in hell before I dropped $500 on a little kiddie saw like that!  I'll go buy a Lowe's Husky or whatever they are for $100 if I need a little saw!


----------

